# Warrior Pen draft



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Do any of y'all have some Warrior pens that could be drafted into the service? If you do give a holler or PM me for my address and we will send them to a 1st Cav Apache unit that is currently in Iraq. To take care of the entire unit we need about 90 pens. This time no bullet pens, customs can find their own, but antlers and everything else goes. Also no need for any girlie pens only guys in this unit. 

Thanks for the support


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Texas T said:


> Do any of y'all have some Warrior pens that could be drafted into the service? If you do give a holler or PM me for my address and we will send them to a 1st Cav Apache unit that is currently in Iraq. To take care of the entire unit we need about 90 pens. This time no bullet pens, customs can find their own, but antlers and everything else goes. Also no need for any girlie pens only guys in this unit.
> 
> Thanks for the support


I don't have any pens, but I have a LOT of wood for blanks !


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I had some made up and ready but they walked off. I will do some this weekend


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Put me down for a handfull or so..just got in a dozen rifle clips that might look good on some nice wood.. Dang..wish we could still use the cartridges..got a boxfull of them. LOL


----------



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

I will see what I can come up with. PM me your address.


Thanks you for what you are doing for our guys over there.





FishBone


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

bill said:


> I had some made up and ready but they walked off. I will do some this weekend


LOL The quality of your pens, I'm surprised that you don't have to keep them under lock and key.



Tortuga said:


> Put me down for a handfull or so..just got in a dozen rifle clips that might look good on some nice wood.. Dang..wish we could still use the cartridges..got a boxfull of them. LOL


 I agree with the cartridges, but Customs already have too many . I think the guys will enjoy the rifle clips and fancy woods and an antler or two.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

FishBone said:


> I will see what I can come up with. PM me your address.
> 
> Thanks you for what you are doing for our guys over there.
> 
> FishBone


 PM sent, the thanks really go to you guys that have the talent and turn out the pens.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Texas T when I get running again down here I am going to invite you and Mrs T over and I will teach you and her how to make some pens.If I can teach her I can teach you.
​


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll knock some out but it will probably be week after next since I'll be out of town all next week.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Bobby said:


> Texas T when I get running again down here I am going to invite you and Mrs T over and I will teach you and her how to make some pens.If I can teach her I can teach you.


Thanks for the offer Bobby. I'm would do better sticking to the flat work and letting you guys do the turning work. Help me I don't want to be sucked into the turning vortex. LOL



Viking48 said:


> I'll knock some out but it will probably be week after next since I'll be out of town all next week.


 Sounds like a winner. Holler when they are done and I'll do a drive by on you.


----------



## Fishnut (May 21, 2004)

I will try to knock some out, I will be out of town untill Thursday but will stry and get some as soon as I get back.

Matt


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I am in, I will try to get some knocked out before I go outta town..


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Thanks guys when they are done give a shout and I'll see about picking them up.


----------

